# FLEXnet Publisher (Macrovision)?



## KaBone (Aug 8, 2007)

Do I need this software on my computer?  Someone advised me that the program may generate tracking cookies.  If I don't need it I'd like to delete it, but it doesn't show on the add/remove programs list.


----------



## patrickv (Aug 9, 2007)

its hiding from you..lol you may need to force it off your system. follow the links
www.winnertweak.com/uninstaller/
www.ursoftware.com/

good programs better than xp add/remove progz


----------



## KaBone (Aug 10, 2007)

*Help Me Please!*

I installed the WINner Tweak program thinking I was going to uninstall the FLEXnet program.  WINner Tweak is an optimization program.  I thought sure, why not.  I went through the optimization screens creating back-ups along the way.  I carefully read and selected the various options which was surprisingly few.  I did more with the deleting of registry errors, shortcuts, etc.  It looked like the program stopped working at a point, so I closed it.  Then I was prompted to restart my computer for the changes to take effect, so I did.  Now my computer is f*cked.  I can't open any programs, including WINner Tweak, from windows explorer, the start menu, or through shortcuts on my desktop.  Thanks be to God that I can open IE.  Please help me restore my computer.


----------

